
Winter 2017 Batch - RBBronson123
When are invites for interviews being sent out?
======
reidkersey
I could have sworn when we submitted our application that the date was Oct
28th...Weird...

Oh well, can't wait!

~~~
techcofounder
You're right, the original date was Oct 28th. It got moved up to the 25th, not
sure why.

------
albertomr3
They have been sent today 25th, I though it was 28th as was the date on the
app.

------
angeliyuson
Supposed to be today, 25th October

~~~
RBBronson123
thx-eagerly awaiting

~~~
angeliyuson
Same here! All the best!

~~~
RBBronson123
to you too See ya in MV!

~~~
msallin
good luck, everyone!

------
Vulkum
We still haven't received a rejection e-mail. Weird.

